# First Time ABTs - Will not be be the last



## ddigitalpimp (Aug 9, 2010)

made some ABTs as an app. for a small get together.  was a little afraid about the jalapenos being too spicy so i did a sweet pepper as well. 








filling was whipped cream cheese, diced onion and magic dust

a little messy wrap but oh well, i wanted to get a whole piece of bacon on each one







they turned out a little messy but were SO good.  i think i over filled them with the cream cheese but overall i was really happy with the taste.  smoked using all hickoy chunks.

i had two thick cut pork chops in the freezer for a while so i decided to throw them on too so i didnt fire up the smoker for just some ABTs.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 9, 2010)

Now the ABT's look great but there is one thing wrong tho..........There's not enough you need   about  twice that many. I have done some abt'sfor a party and I did maybe 30-40 and that wasn't enough. Now for your worring about the japs being too spicey if you smoke them on the grates and for about 2 hours @ maybe 230* the heat will cookout of them too. Now one thing that I have found is try japs from different stores. We here in Jax Fla. we have Winn Dixie stores and their jalapenos are less spicey then say Publix or Wally World.


----------



## ddigitalpimp (Aug 10, 2010)

ha!  there was only 4 of us and one is a non meat eater (i know).  i still could have made more though.


----------



## roltyde (Aug 10, 2010)

I always remove the seeds and I control the heat in my jalapenos by the amount of the ribs I remove.  For those of us that like them spicey hot, I leave some ribs and for those who don't, I totally remove them.  I also use cayenne in the cheese mixture to add a little kick.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 10, 2010)

Those are some good looking ABT's - if you want a little extra heat you can always add some cooked chorizo or some chipotle powder and pepper jack cheese to the cream cheese

Like Mark said - seems like no matter how many you make it is never enough


----------



## chainsaw (Aug 10, 2010)

Great effort first batch! I like just a bit of heat too-I noticed the ones with the little lines & wrinkles are hotter, maybe aged more? Also read soaking in water will cool them off but they aren't really hot on the pepper scale compared to some others. They do disappear fast!


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 10, 2010)

those look great, i cant wait to make more myself!


----------



## hdspringer (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## chefrc (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking Great , I  think I can smell them


----------

